# Tia - 5 months getting ready to show...



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's my girl Tia, 5 months old, getting ready to show her this weekend (Thanksgiving) at a local shutzhund club trial near Niagara Falls ON. I took her to our breeder 2 weeks ago, they showed me the basics of what she'll be expected to do - the stance took quite a while to get a decent pic without her jumping out of it every 2 seconds. I know the grass is sort of long so you can't see her feet really well but this was as good as it was going to get.

She is a bit overweight but we're working on that, she's got a nice "tuck" now where her belly was hanging down and I've upped her walks as well.

Here we go....all comments/suggestions/critiques welcome....:blush:


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice! :wub: Good luck at the show!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's lovely!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments!

Since the show is fast approaching (in 4 days), could anyone offer a serious critique?? Time is running out for us, thanks!:help:


P.S. how do you post the larger pics with the yellow bar across the top??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsd_lover said:


> P.S. how do you post the larger pics with the yellow bar across the top??


If you double click on a smaller picture a bigger version opens up. Then RIGHT click on it, hit copy, and then just paste that into your Message window:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck!!! She is a cutie!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like her! I like her head and expression (but I like strong heads, even on females). She appears well ring trained. Her head is up and her expression is happy in your movement pics.


----------



## kona70 (Aug 10, 2010)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for looking and for your comments!! The show is in 2 days and I'm starting to get nervous. Thankfully the 3 - 6 month group is the first of the day so we'll get it over with right away.

I'll let you all know how we did!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!

I heard about the show and was going to go out to watch but have to work..  .. I can't wait to hear how you did... oh, and don't forget pictures!!!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Elisabeth, sorry you won't be able to come out. We'll be there all day on Sunday. The puppy class is 1st in the morning, but we will also be participating in the progeny group for her sire, Wind von Amalaberg, at the very end of all the classes. He's going for his SchH III on Saturday, I'm sure he'll do really well.

Her littermate, a full sister, will also be competing with us. I can't wait to get pic's of them all together! I'll post our results & pics when I return.

Wish us luck!!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, just got in a little while ago from the Niagara show/trial, Tia received VP2 (Very Promising) and a little trophy to go with it - yay!! She did really well standing and staying in her stance, but really didn't like having her bite examined (she's quite fussy about that, oh well). Her sire successfully completed his SchH III level too.

All in all, a fun day, really glad to have had the experience. I think we both learned a lot.


----------

